# Workshop Gargoyles (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This past week I completed three gargoyles for new papier mache workshops that I'm teaching in May.

The gargoyles are very similar in nature to the gargoyle I made over a year ago from water bottles and such with the only real difference being that were designed to be completed over the course of four evenings.

The completed props require 12 hours of work and are created from recycled cardboard, water bottles, magazines and newspaper.

Two of the pieces are traditional style gargoyles and the third piece is more of a dark statuary style, an angel of death type of piece. A complete tutorial will be available in the next several weeks.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! How big are they?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love them


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great as Usual Stoll...
love em


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

12 Stolloween work hours = 1 Dixie month.

Love them man, they are just art!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

????? 12 hours? Were these magic grits? It would take me twelve days to do something like that. Only mine wouldn't look nearly as fantastic as yours.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beeee-u-tiful! and I agree with Dixie. LOL


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> ????? 12 hours? Were these magic grits?


HA HA! Or perhaps the laws of physics cease to exist on your stove!

Great as usual.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone...the gargoyles stand about 20 inches tall with a wing span of over two feet. Yup, twelve hours...

Class One (3 hours) Design and build armature/wings from recycled materials
Class Two (3 hours) Apply multiple layers of strip mache to armature/wings
Class Three (3 hours) Apply papier mache clay to add bulk, definition and texture.
Class Four (3 hours) Paint

Twelve hours...ta da!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are beautiful, Stoll. I wish I lived by you so I could take some of your classes...unless you're an ogre to your students


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome!...in my mind again,huh?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Amazing!.....as usual.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wish I lived by you so I could take some of your classes...unless you're an ogre to your students


man, who you been talking to? lol...hardly an ogre, the classes are a lot of laughs and everyone seems to have a great time including myself


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> awesome!...in my mind again,huh?


yup, found a nice dark and dusty corner that is very comfortable:cheesykin:


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

as always your stuff is awesome


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent as always but I especially love the one with the skull face.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

These are just great. These props demonstrate just how wonderful paper mache can be.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wonderful work...
As always!
Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I have always loved seeing your work. Great prop!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Thanks everyone...the gargoyles stand about 20 inches tall with a wing span of over two feet. Yup, twelve hours...
> 
> Class One (3 hours) Design and build armature/wings from recycled materials
> Class Two (3 hours) Apply multiple layers of strip mache to armature/wings
> ...


My version;

Day One; (3 hours) Sketch proposed design on paper 20 times, chuck paper and drink beer. Recycle beer cans and paper.

Day Two; (3 hours) Apply multiple layers of mache to floor, as I don't know how the hell to work with the stuff. Give up. Go to strip club.

Day Three; (3 hours) Read newspaper. Order pizza to add bulk and texture.

Day Four (0 hours) There's nothing to paint. Give up. Realize I don't need gargoyles anyway. Take nap.

Seriously though...you've got some mad skilz! Your stuff rocks!:smoking:


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

jdubbya's steps are a lot closer to what I think I would be able to achieve for this project. Seriously, I think the four days would put me at one gargoyle that nobody can quite recognize as anything other than a very oddly shaped rock.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Scott, you suck! Stop being such a genius.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep trying papier mache, but I never get past the strips. I just can't seem to get the papier mache clay right and then it looks like a big glob of nothing!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> My version;
> 
> Day One; (3 hours) Sketch proposed design on paper 20 times, chuck paper and drink beer. Recycle beer cans and paper.
> 
> ...


lol...I follow those procedures as well...I just don't post the results


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beth said:


> I keep trying papier mache, but I never get past the strips. I just can't seem to get the papier mache clay right and then it looks like a big glob of nothing!!!


hmmm...I usually use a very small amount of paper mache clay over the top of strip mache (dried) just enough to add definition and texture...if you want to elaborate on the problems with the clay feel free to message me or send me an email and we can try to figure it out.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Always nice work. Glad to see you creating some more good stuff!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job... as always.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally posted the instructional for this project on my site.
Gargoyles v2.0
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=3722


----------

